

Show HN: Balanced Payments Client for Go - tpryme
https://github.com/bnoguchi/balanced-go

======
mygrant
Unsure why there is neither a link to what Balanced Payments is (I had to look
it up: [https://www.balancedpayments.com/](https://www.balancedpayments.com/))
not a description of what it could be used for/examples.

I'm normally very excited about this kind of stuff, but coming in without
context and being greeted with a barebones README almost made me just close
it.

